# Attaching a mailbox to wrought iron railing



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A picture would sure help---I would be better to install this without damaging the iron work with holes if possible.

Could you use two holes, in the mail box , fir each iron spindle--then a metal binding plate--?

Screws through the binding plate---around the spindle--then into the mail box---like a clamp--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Another thought----there are beam clamps---used by electricians and millwrights that would clamp to the iron work and allow you to thread a screw from the box into one of the threaded openings in the clamp--

Look in the electrical section of the big box stores--in the Uni-Strut display--

Google Image Result for http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/285027738/Universal_beam_clamp_attaching_hanger_rod_to.jpg


----------

